# iexplore.exe macht Probleme



## Carndret (29. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe seit einiger Zeit schon ein seltsames Problem. Sobald ich den PC gestartet habe und z.B. den Mediaplayer, IE oder auch andere Programme (nicht alle) benutzen will, reagieren sie einfach nach dem Starten nicht mehr. 
Irgendwann habe ich dann herausgefunden, dass es an dem IEXPLORER.EXE Prozess liegt, der bei jedem Windowsstart da ist. Sobald ich den abschieße läuft alles wunderbar. Aber das passiert eben nach jedem Start und das nervt. 
Momentan möchte ich deswegen aber nicht formatieren. Hat jemand eine Idee an was es liegen könnte oder wie man das wieder hinbekommt?


[editpost by mod] Der ursprüngliche Titel "IExplorer.exe macht Probleme" wurde in "iexplore.exe macht Probleme" umgetauft, da es sich hierbei nach eigenen Aussagen des Autors tatsächlich um die _iexplore.exe_ und nicht _IExplorer.exe_ handelt, die zunächst auf einen möglichen Trojaner hindeutete. Desweiteren wurde der Thread wieder ins Windows-Board zurückverschoben.


----------



## Dr Dau (29. April 2006)

Hallo!

Ab mit Dir ins Security-Forum.....
Da hast Du Dir etwas eingefangen..... siehe auch hier.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Maik (29. April 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ab mit Dir ins Security-Forum.....
> Da hast Du Dir etwas eingefangen..... siehe auch hier.


Das Thema wird mal ins Security-Forum verschoben.


----------



## Dr Dau (29. April 2006)

Ich vermute mal dass der Dateiname per Hand vom Task-Manager abgeschrieben wurde?
Könnte nämlich auch sein dass der erste Buchstabe ein kleines "L" ist.
Aber auch dann ist es mit sicherheit ein Trojaner..... einfach mal beide Schreibweisen in Google eingeben.


----------



## Carndret (29. April 2006)

Nein, den Dateinamen habe ich nicht vom Taskmanager abgeschrieben, weil ich gerade an einem anderen PC sitze bei dem es diesen Prozess (zum Glück) nicht gibt - von da her kann er auch anders geschrieben werden.
Ist auch sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es ein Trojaner ist und kann mir auch sehr gut vorstellen wie ich den bekommen habe. Hatte nämlich einige Monate kein Internetanschluss, so dass sich BitDefender nicht aktualisieren konnte und war sehr oft mit einem anderen Rechner im Netzwerk verbunden dessen Besitzer mit so etwas eher zu lässig umgeht. Und beim Datenaustausch kam dann wohl mehr mit als gewollt. Ich schätze mal das wird nicht der einzige Trojaner sein.

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Carndret (1. Mai 2006)

So, ich hab jetzt mal meinen PC gescannt. War doch (leider) nicht so viel los wie ich dachte. Nur 2 kleine unwichtige Dateien und auch nichts schwerwiegendes.
ICh hab jetzt auch noch mal geschaut, der Prozess heißt doch iexplore.exe und ist somit der normale Internet Explorer. Warum der sich beim Start immer läd und dann die Anwendungen blockiert weiß ich also immer noch nicht.
Brauch also wieder Hilfe... und ins andere Forum müsste es dann auch wieder...


----------

